# Suche Eine MÖglichkeit Bilder Einfach Zu Sortieren...



## NcMhlr (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit oder besser eine Software wo ich 
Bilder ähnlich einer DIA-SHOW sortieren kann so das sie
eine bestimmte Reihenfolge haben und dann sollen
diese Bilder so von der Software umbenannt werden
das dann immer die richtige Reihenfolge automatisch
zustande kommt. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke


----------

